# Fake Amazon Email?



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

Anyone else get this today? Looks fake. I didn’t go to the URL in the email but I did sign out and back in to the app and was not prompted to update.

Oops-just saw previous post by another OP. Can’t delete mine for some reason.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I think if you look at the url it's actually taking you to (NOT the one displayed) then you'll see it's going to a different site to compromise your app. Good looking job though, wonder how many they will fool.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

You can actually check to see if there's an update without logging out (under 'account'). Interesting catch there, I didn't even see that line. I figured it was just standard Amazon boilerplate and since I was up to date to not worry about it.


----------

